# Solved: 'Website declined to show this webpage'



## ashira (Nov 19, 2010)

exactly what does this mean (in above title)? i tried to open something for a new job, and when i go there, this HTTP 403 forbidden message pops up and won't let me enter the site...it also shows this message
'This error (HTTP 403 Forbidden) means that Internet Explorer was able to connect to the website, but it does not have permission to view the webpage.'
is this MY browser? or is it their site? Many thanks!!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It is a case of you don't have permission to access it, so it's a setting at their end.

The most common cause is actually if the link points directly to a folder on their server rather than to a web page (which would have a /.../ and stop such as http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/). If this is the case it may be worthwhile guessing at the name of the default file starting with index.htm and index.html.

http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E403.html


----------



## ashira (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks!


----------

